# Passion Fruit Pavlova with fresh fruit



## les (Jul 6, 2009)

I made this for my daughter in laws birthday..it was really easy to make & looks good on the table! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Serves* 4
*Prep Time* 10 mins
*Cooking Time* 1 hour approx
*Ingredients for the meringue*


4 Free range egg whites
250g/9oz Caster /superfine sugar
2 Tsp Corn flour, sieved
Splash of White wine vinegar
Few drops of vanilla extract
 *Method for the meringue*


Make a round cut out using greaseproof paper of approx 20cm-25cm, place on a large baking tray
Beat the egg whites until they form peaks
Slowly pour in the caster sugar a little at a time and keep beating until the mixture becomes shiny but firm
Add the vanilla extract and vinegar together with the corn flour and gently fold into the meringue
Spoon the meringue onto the greaseproof cut out, almost to the edges
Place on the middle shelf of a pre heated oven 180° C/350° F/Gas mark 4
Turn the temperature down immediately to 150° C/300° F/Gas mark 2
Bake for 1 hour and check, press lightly in the middle with your fingers, if spongy in the middle, it’s done. If not leave for another 5-10 mins
Turn of the heat and open the cooker door slightly, leave the meringue to cool and dry out completely
 *Ingredients for the Topping*


320ml Double/heavy cream, whipped to soft peaks
I prepared all the fruit except the strawberries and refrigerated
8 Passion fruits cut in half and pulp scooped out
1 Mango, stone removed, peeled and cut into editable chunks
10 Fresh pineapple chunks
6 Strawberries, roughly chopped
Mint leaves and icing sugar for decoration
 *Method *


When ready to serve, place a large plate gently over the meringue, holding the plate and baking tray together, turn over so it sits on the meringue peaks, you’ve now got a flat surface to work on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remove the greaseproof paper
Make a few indents on the top with a palette knife
Spoon the cream over the meringue
Pour over the passion fruit
Scatter the rest of the fruits on top
Dust with icing sugar and add a few mint leaves
 *Equipment*


Electric whisk/food processor
Greaseproof paper
Large baking tray
 *Shopping list*


4 Free range eggs
250g/9oz Caster /superfine sugar
2 Tsp Corn flour
White wine vinegar
Vanilla extract
320ml Double/heavy cream
8 Passion fruits
1 Mango
10 Fresh pineapple chunks
6 Strawberries
Mint leaves and icing sugar for decoration


----------

